# Pre 64 Winchester 94 30-30



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been wanting to add a lever gun to my collection for a while. Yesterday I made a trade for this one, made in 1955. Blueing is worn from the receiver but looks pretty good on the barrel. Guy I got it from says it's a dead on shooter.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Great rifle. The receiver is steel instead of alloy. It's a true American classic.


----------

